# 1st Time Campers



## Teresa7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Good Morning,
We have just purchased an Outback Kargaroo and will be going camping for the 1st time. We are "new" at this and would appreciate any tips....Can anyone tell us the best campsites to vist closest to NY or Pennsylvania? Thanks so..much...







Terrand


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There are a lot of campgrounds it depends on what you're looking for 
You have Otter Lake,Lake in woods, Appalachian,Twin Grove so its hard to choice from
You could tryPa Campgrounds

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Could give you several options in PA. What are you looking to do? In other words what are you carrying inside the 'roo? We enjoy the State Parks in PA but you won't find full hook ups there only water and electric. We've heard good reports about the ones 'Hootbob' mentioned to that I'd add Moutain Vista Campground near East Stroudsburg and Clonial Woods near Upper Black Eddy and Nocamixon State Park.

Happycampin'
Steph


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.









Not sure about campgrounds by you but hope you enjoy the new Outback life.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome, also!

Glad to have you with us.

BTW, moderatiors, could you please move this thread to new Outback owner?

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! You probably want your first camping trip to be as close to home as possible - even in your driveway if you can swing that. Regardless, keep pen & paper handy and make a list of everything you forgot, or whish you would have brought. Hopefully you have the required "basics" for your first trip (sewer hose, fresh water hose, pressure regulator, etc.).


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the group

We have some nice campgrounds in the Finger Lakes region!!

Where are you from??

Sharon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Terrand!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your New Roo!







Did you get the 23 or the 28krs? Regardless of which size, you're going to absolutely love it!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Terrand!*
And congratulations on the new 'Roo!









I can't help you with any campground ideas, but I am sure wherever you go, you are going to love that Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome

Glad you found the perfect Outback and our site.


----------

